# What would you do if this was your lawn?



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

If you went in a stroll around my 300+ house community, you will see 80% of homes with yards like this.. Believe it or not, there are some that are worse.

What would you do if this was your yard?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

If that was all my neighbors?
Sell my house.

In terms of repairing their lawn, remove three tree, apply pre-em, apply lots of N monthly, blanket spray with three-way and drive Xl8. There's Bermuda in there; it will overcome. I am pretty sure I saw mine choke out a small animal when I was applying 1 LB of N a week.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> I am pretty sure I saw mine choke out a small animal when I was applying 1 LB of N a week.


1 lb per WEEK? I am surprised it didn't choke out you!


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> If that was all my neighbors?
> Sell my house.
> 
> In terms of repairing their lawn, remove three tree, apply pre-em, apply lots of N monthly, blanket spray with three-way and drive Xl8. There's Bermuda in there; it will overcome. I am pretty sure I saw mine choke out a small animal when I was applying 1 LB of N a week.


1 LB of Nitorgen weekly? You're deducated!! A year ago I was in my yard and they came up and asked me what I did. I told them and they a really bought prodiamine, but they never used it.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Tex86 said:


> What would you do if this was your yard?


I would apply PreE the first day and water in. I would blanket spray PostE on the second day. I would scalp around day 9. Spot spray PostE on day 14 and 21. Fertilize around day 30. Maintain Mowing and a 30 day fertilizer schedule. Apply PreE at day 180.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

It was a unique situation. I had to cut every other day at times.

@Redtenchu has a pretty solid actual plan. Plan timelines could be impacted by green up.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

A house further down the street from mine looked like the lawn in the pic, maybe a little worse. The new owner stopped me one morning and asked if I'd come give him pointers. I told him to kill it and start over. However he had a budget that sod did not fit in, so I told him to get weed and feed and water regularly. He followed my advice with weed and feed and fert regimens (didn't want to scare him away with the Chemicals we use that costs $$$ in comparison to a bag of weed and feed) and although he still has work to do, the lawn looks 100% better.


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> Tex86 said:
> 
> 
> > What would you do if this was your yard?
> ...


That's solid! That'd be very effective.


----------

